# Missing DIK week in RCI



## viki (Jun 8, 2010)

Suddenly my 2009 banked Dikhololo week no longer appears in the RCI system.  They're telling me it's a computer glitch affecting only Dik owners.  It's been over 2 days and still nothing.  Is anyone else having this problem?  I don't see it posted.

Viki


----------



## stevelb (Jun 8, 2010)

I had the same problem.  I called and talked to the tech department.  It was fixed in 24 hours.  Suggest you call again.


----------



## ira g (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the same problem and it still isn't correct.We have 3 weeks banked, one week in 2010 and two weeks in 2011. On Sunday none of the weeks showed, on Mon, Tues and today the 2011 weeks show but not the 2010 week. I have called them and they are working on this issue. They do see all three weeks, but I only see two of them. RCI at its finest.


----------



## Ken Drake (Jun 9, 2010)

*Same issue here*

I was able to use my soon to expire Durban Sands week, but now my other DK weeks are not visible. They were there on Saturday, gone on Sunday. The phone rep could see them, but I can't.

Very annoying!


----------



## jmn1212 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have the same issue.  My 2010 week is no longer showing up.  Tech says they are working on it.


----------



## viki (Jun 9, 2010)

*4 days and counting*

I've called twice and it's still not fixed.  I asked RCI if there will be any compensation for the lost time, but they said no, since the rep can search for me.  But this isn't how I search.  I've been poking around to see what's available in the summer, reading reviews, checking airfares, etc.  Would take hours with a rep.  Seems like RCI should at least extend my membership for the # of days my weeks aren't viewable.


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 9, 2010)

Another issue with DIK is that it doesn't show up in searches using DIK.  This could have an impact on trading power, but RCI has yet to give me an answer.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 9, 2010)

On another forum I heard it's not just SA weeks missing.   Seems there was a recent glitch where deposited weeks just disappeared, and people were also having trouble with onging searches.  Who knows what's going on, but it may be related to revamping for the next new RCI with 'transparent' trading power.  Right.


----------



## philemer (Jun 11, 2010)

muranojo said:


> On another forum I heard it's not just SA weeks missing.   Seems there was a recent glitch where deposited weeks just disappeared, and people were also having trouble with ongoing searches.  Who knows what's going on, but it may be related to revamping for the next new RCI with 'transparent' trading power.  Right.



Include me in this sad, sad situation. I finally emailed them this afternoon. So sad.


----------



## ira g (Jun 12, 2010)

ira g said:


> I have the same problem and it still isn't correct.We have 3 weeks banked, one week in 2010 and two weeks in 2011. On Sunday none of the weeks showed, on Mon, Tues and today the 2011 weeks show but not the 2010 week. I have called them and they are working on this issue. They do see all three weeks, but I only see two of them. RCI at its finest.



One week later and we still do not see all our weeks. I spoke with technical support yesterday and they are still working on the issue. *Unbelievable.*


----------



## pagosajim (Jun 12, 2010)

First read this thread a few days ago and sure enough, mine was gone too.  Sent an email, got an auto-reply (no response yet actually acknowledging the issue), and today I'm seeing my week back in the system.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 13, 2010)

BTW, I've been checking since my last post, and have never lost any deposited weeks, so it may be related just to certain resorts.


----------



## ira g (Jun 13, 2010)

One full week and we are still missing one DIK  week. If RCI can see it and I know it should be there what mystical formula are they using to make it disappear online?


----------



## tlt (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anyone seen their weeks yet?  I'm still missing 3 weeks that had ongoing searches attached to them.  This is unbelievable!  How long does it take to fix a "glitch".


----------



## ira g (Jun 15, 2010)

Just got my missing week back this morning.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, maybe we can still do the trade test!


----------



## philemer (Jun 15, 2010)

ira g said:


> Just got my missing week back this morning.



Mine is still missing.  Dopes. But I have another SA week I can search with.


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 15, 2010)

Can anyone see Dik when doing a search for available units?


----------



## tlt (Jun 18, 2010)

Got my weeks back and they now show as 3 bedroom instead of 2 bedroom


----------



## neash (Jun 18, 2010)

jwcoleman said:


> Can anyone see Dik when doing a search for available units?



I have never found any availability in Dikhololo in RCI, even immediately after deposit, and always wondered what they did with our deposited weeks. One possible explanation might be that they have a different website for that part of the world, and have those weeks available only to them?


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 18, 2010)

An owner should be able to see all available units for DIK using DIK.  The fact that they don't show up is a problem that RCI is not addressing.  If we can't see them, can anyone?  Are they getting used?   The guide I spoke with said my 2010 unit wasn't used . . . which makes you wonder could anyone see it?  If the units aren't used, it decreases trading power (in addition to RCI's other alleged machinations).


----------



## gpurtz (Jun 20, 2010)

Two weeks and counting.  As of today, one of my two weeks is still missing.  Can't wait to see what disappears after the current systems "upgrade".


----------



## shar (Jun 21, 2010)

My  two Dik weeks were there when I first read this thread. Had them on Friday the 18th which was the last time I looked at my deposits. Now they are both gone!!!!!!  Monday A.M. You would think the correction should have been made by now by RCI, but apparently just getting worse.

Shar


----------



## scrapbook nut (Jun 21, 2010)

*Same with me*

My 2 weeks were there on the 18th - but now one of them is gone. I sent an email to RCI. Does anyone know if that is the best way to contact them or should I call too?


----------



## jwcoleman (Jun 21, 2010)

Mine was there, now is gone . . .


----------



## philemer (Jun 21, 2010)

jwcoleman said:


> Mine was there, now is gone . . .



Ditto! Their IT dept. is soooo sad.


----------



## JackieD (Jun 21, 2010)

now you see it, now you don't, now you do, now you don't.....


----------



## JackieD (Jun 22, 2010)

JackieD said:


> now you see it, now you don't, now you do, now you don't.....



now I do...again....


----------



## mqlet (Jun 22, 2010)

Does anyone know how long it takes for RCI to get a deposit from DIK once they deposit with RCI?  I had DIK deposit on June 17th and RCI still doesn't see the week.

Thanks!


----------



## JackieD (Jun 23, 2010)

Just did mine last month and it was right at a week to the day.  You'll probably see it (if all is working with RCI) tomorrow or Friday


----------



## deejay (Jun 24, 2010)

*Missing SA  Weeks*

My SA week was there when I logged on Saturday. When I logged on today it was no longer there. I spoke with a tech support rep who gave me a bogus explanation that there was a dispute between my resort and RCI, and my week would not appear until the dispute was settled. I then called the main RCI number and spoke with a guide who wasn't much help, then I asked for a supervisor. The supervisor was extremely helpful, told me it had to do with a tech update over the weekend, and that she knew how to make my week available on RCI.com. Bingo, in seconds she had it back. So, if you're having the same issues, call RCI and ask for a supervisor.


----------



## silentg (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Tuggers!
I just checked my RCI account and my Dik week for 2010 was missing.  I checked my account history just to make sure I had not used the week for one of my exchanges and I had not.  I went into the units available to be deposited and it only lists my dikhololo for 2011 & 2012.  I sent RCI an e-mail and if I do not hear back from them soon ( today).  I will call and get the week put back in.
In the past, I have had trouble getting my dik week deposited after I pay maintenance fee.  This year, it was not a problem, until now.  Thanks for alerting me to this situation.  I looked at my spaceback a couple of days ago and the week was there, now "Poof" it is gone.   When I get it back I am going to use it for an exchange right away, so I do not lose it again, or should I say RCI does not lose it again.
TerryC


----------



## silentg (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Again Tuggers!
I just spoke to an RCI rep. concerning my "lost" 2010 dikhololo week and he told me that RCI just installed a new conversion system last Monday. As a result (so I was told) some resorts (Dikhololo may not be the only one) vanished from the user/member screens.  The rep was able to see the week and he was able to restore it to my screen and now it is back in the spacebank. The rep said it was never missing, just not visable to owners. I want to thank you again for bringing this to my attention.
TerryC


----------



## tlt (Jun 27, 2010)

*Secret to getting your week back????*

Well my two weeks went missing almost two weeks ago. After a week and few phone calls I spoke with someone in the RCI computer dept and he told me that there is "work around" that he can do to fix the so-called "glitch".  I asked him what it was and he told me that they simply put any unit on hold and then release it. Within minutes I had my weeks back, however, I noticed a couple days later that my weeks were showing as 3 bedroom instead of 2 bedrooms. Hadn't checked it for while until today, now their gone again.


----------



## viki (Jul 6, 2010)

*3 weeks and Dik week finally back*

It took me 3 weeks to get my Dik week showing again to trade.  When I spoke with a manager and requested my RCI membership be extended 3 weeks to compensate for the time I couldn't trade, she almost laughed me off the phone.  Seems our fees don't really guarantee us being able to trade online.  As long as a rep was available to call, then my membership dues are covered.  That's not how I trade.  I always use online and poke around to see what's available.  That would take hours with a rep and they'd quickly lose patience.  Oh well, it's back now and traded for a lovely summer week in Hungary!


----------



## philemer (Jul 8, 2010)

*Mine finally "back" too*

After numerous emails to RCI my DIK week is back (Ongoing Search was never canceled, I just couldn't search with it). Just before it became usable again I got an email from RCI saying that they Acknowledged my Ongoing Search Modification. Funny, because I never did modify it. I guess they did that as a "manual fix". Great IT dept. heh? 

However, since this problem started 3, or so, weeks ago my trading power has diminished. It always had seen more than my Tenbury week but now it doesn't. I see about 5-10% less.   I give up. All future SA weeks are going to Trading Places.


----------

